# Another disappearing nine patch throw quilt



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This is my 7th throw / lap quilt top to piece. I'm afraid I'm sort of stuck in a rut on the disappearing nine patch, but the quilt always end up a pleasant surprise. One more to finish in a man's colours, a couple of small sewing projects, and then I'll be ready to actually start quilting them. I've watched tons of videos but am still somewhat intimidated about the process of quilting my own. This one is 60 x 60" and is not as orange as the photo shows. This camera puts a yellowish tinge on everything.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

I love the lay out, and the colors! I will be quilting my first soon too, maybe we can share tips lol.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Very pretty. Nice overall design with your layout. TFS


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I love it, great job


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good job!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great, and I love the border--now get quilting!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW that is really nice!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice!! Nothing wrong with using a pattern that you love over and over!!! I remember being TERRIFIED to machine quilt. I just had to take a deep breath and just START. Once I finally got going, it wasn't near as bad as I thought!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you for your kind replies -- and encouragement about machine quilting. I have a couple of projects to finish up then I'm changing out the foot on the machine and will dive in next week. I counted wrong, and I have 9 lap quilts ready to go. Figured I'd start on the wheelchair ones first as they are smaller and build up to the larger ones.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

Love it! I interrupted my list of quilt projects to make one of these for my bed, all of my quilts were t9o short and my toes were cold using two layers of batting... I love how nicely they go together and yours looks so pretty


----------

